# IPS display über prüfen?



## exesus (27. Januar 2016)

*IPS display über prüfen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal wieder eine Frage: ich bekomme jetzt bald den dell u2515h mit ips panel geliefert und jetzt Frage ich mich, wie ich gucken kann, ob er bzgl. Lichthöfen und andere Sachen in Ordnung ist . 
Allgemein worauf man nochmal achten soll und ab welchem grad man den monitor umtauschen soll.  

Schonmal danke


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: IPS display über prüfen?*

Also ich machs immer so bei nem neuen Monitor das ich ihn einschalte, kurz den Desktop genieße und dann anfange mit Zocken. Wenn mich was stört und ich damit nicht leben kann kommt er zurück.
Was sich noch anbietet in den  14 Tagen ist vvl mal mit eizo monitortest auf Pixelfehler überprüfen. Wäre ärgerlich wenn dir nach einem Monat ein Pixelfehler auffällt den du dann immer siehst. Mehr würde ich gar nicht tun. 
Auch wegen BLB nutze den Monitor ganz normal, spiel vvl mal ein etwas dunkleres Spiel und entweder störts dich oder halt nicht.


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: IPS display über prüfen?*

@Bot mit Ping

Spontan sage ich mal finde ich die ganze Lichthof Diskussion wird überbewertet. Habe mir den Asus PG279Q gekauft und mich von dieser Diskussion verrückt machen lassen. Auch von den Bildern wo Monitore mit nicht angeschlossener Grafikkarte eingeschaltet sind und im schwarzen Bild Lichthöfe zu sehen sind habe ich mich abschrecken lassen. Habe das auch selbst praktiziert und dann gemerkt das auf dem Foto die Lichthöfe wesentlich schlimmer aussehen als sie sind.

Dann habe ich den Monitor einige Tage im Alltagsgerbrauch betrieben und ich muß sagen von diesen Lichthöfen, BLB, IPS Glow  wie auch immer merkt man gar nichts. Das ist alles Quatsch.

Zusätzlich und zu deiner Frage, kann ich dir sagen das ich mit dem Eizo Monitor Testtool geprüft habe nach Pixelfehlern usw. und auch in diesem Test, von Lichthöfen nix zu sehen alles gut.

https://www.eizo.de/alle-monitore/zubehoer/software/monitortest/


----------



## Roli (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: IPS display über prüfen?*

Ob und was einen stört, ist höchst individuell.
Viele bemerken die grausigen IPS-Panele gar nicht, mir versauen die aber jede Atmosphäre. Generell merke ich schnell Inhomogenitäten im Bild.

Was du tun kannst ist folgendes: ein komplett schwarzes Video, zB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3jVupF7odc
oder Bild anzeigen lassen.
Wenn extrem Bleeding oder Lichthöfe vorhanden sind, bzw dich etwas stört, retour.
Generell gilt aber, das kauft man nun mal mit IPS mit und muss in gewissen Rahmen toleriert werden.
Auch werden einige Händler oder Hersteller diesen Retourengrund nicht akzeptieren.

Ein Dead Pixel test ist ebenfalls etwas, was man bei neuem Monitor machen sollte. Auch dazu gibt's massig im netz.
Ab wievielen toten Pixel man retounieren kann, geht aus dem Handbuch oder den Garantiebedingungen des Herstellers hervor.


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: IPS display über prüfen?*

Der Eizo Test hat sowohl Dead Pixeltests als auch ein ganz schwarzes Bild als Testbild. Probiere es mit diesem Tool.


----------



## Quppi (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: IPS display über prüfen?*

Im Zweifel hast du ja 14 Tage, innerhalb der du zurück schicken kannst.


----------



## L4D2K (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: IPS display über prüfen?*

Hier ein Test für Totepixel, kannst da bei dem schwarzen Bild auch gut auf backlight bleeding überprüfen.
LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds

und ein Test für ghosting.
Blur Busters UFO Motion Tests


----------

